# Where to find Aerogel?



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

TheStars recommended Aerogel hairspray in a separate post. I'm wondering where it can be found? 

I bought the Proline self rinse, Quicker Slicker, and a few recommended shampoos. I foresee test baths in Jasper's future LOL. He may not be the most subdued puppy in the ring, but he's bound to be the cleanest .

I also ordered a braided leather lead today, a slightly heavier snake chain, and a snood. The nylon lead folds up nicely but has too much give for us at this stage.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Rockporters said:


> TheStars recommended Aerogel hairspray in a separate post. I'm wondering where it can be found?
> 
> I bought the Proline self rinse, Quicker Slicker, and a few recommended shampoos. I foresee test baths in Jasper's future LOL. He may not be the most subdued puppy in the ring, but he's bound to be the cleanest .
> 
> I also ordered a braided leather lead today, a slightly heavier snake chain, and a snood. The nylon lead folds up nicely but has too much give for us at this stage.


I can't answer your questions, sorry But it is so fun to see you getting so excited to show your little guy. I can't wait to hear about the first show!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi Rock 

I googled it and found this not sure if this is the stuff 

Beauty Deals -- Product Listings

we use the hold it spray we still have no clue how to spray Enzo up properly so we will have Chris show us soon.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

KalaMama, Thx . Despite my nervousness, I'm having a blast getting ready for this. 

Roxy, thanks for the link! Honestly, I haven't a clue about spraying Jasper up either. I'm hoping to get a quick lesson at the groomer's this week or next.


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

Okay so this is a really BAD example due to not properly covering the dogs eyes but she is using Hold It brand hairspray-you can buy this at any Sally's Beauty Supply. You need to remember to first put the collar (snake chain) in and band in place (optional) and then hairspray in place first before starting what she shows in the video. Good luck!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Rockporters said:


> TheStars recommended Aerogel hairspray in a separate post. I'm wondering where it can be found?
> 
> I bought the Proline self rinse, Quicker Slicker, and a few recommended shampoos. I foresee test baths in Jasper's future LOL. He may not be the most subdued puppy in the ring, but he's bound to be the cleanest .
> 
> I also ordered a braided leather lead today, a slightly heavier snake chain, and a snood. The nylon lead folds up nicely but has too much give for us at this stage.


I got it at the Show! They always have some there!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Excellent, thank you!


----------

